# SSD or HDD?



## itsaferbie

Hello,
 I am wondering with the prices of HDDs being as they are, would it be smart to buy a big SSD (120GB) and wait until HDDs are cheaper. If so what type of SSD (or HDD) would you reccomend?
Thanks!


----------



## claptonman

What motherboard do you have? If it supports SATA III, get one of those. And really, win7 fits on my 32GB with room to spare, but since you wouldn't have an HDD, you would need to install everything on there.

Might want to consider buying a cheap used HDD until prices go down.


----------



## itsaferbie

claptonman said:


> What motherboard do you have? If it supports SATA III, get one of those. And really, win7 fits on my 32GB with room to spare, but since you wouldn't have an HDD, you would need to install everything on there.
> 
> Might want to consider buying a cheap used HDD until prices go down.



The motherboard I will be buying is http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131759 . And it doesn't have to be 120GB, I just posted that up cause it seemed like a good medium until the prices dropped. And could I after buying a SSD, also purchase a 500BG HDD, for storage of the stuff I don't want on the SSD, ie music, videos, and the like?


----------



## claptonman

Yeah, that would work. Even a 60GB would work, just wouldn't be able to put much on it until that hard drive comes.

And manufacturers have said it could be almost a whole year before prices are normal, so you may want to suck it up and just buy one now. I got lucky and built mine a month before the flooding happened.


----------



## itsaferbie

claptonman said:


> Yeah, that would work. Even a 60GB would work, just wouldn't be able to put much on it until that hard drive comes.
> 
> And manufacturers have said it could be almost a whole year before prices are normal, so you may want to suck it up and just buy one now. I got lucky and built mine a month before the flooding happened.



Yeah, I've heard that it might take a year aswell. I'll just wait til when I'm ready to order to make up my mind. Thanks for the help.
What type of HDD (or SSD) would you suggest?


----------



## FuryRosewood

OCZ drives are pretty decent, i have an agility and it works pretty well out of the box.


----------



## itsaferbie

FuryRosewood said:


> OCZ drives are pretty decent, i have an agility and it works pretty well out of the box.



How long have you had it for?


----------



## FuryRosewood

Ive had it for two months, had one or two freezes in the first week, but after that it has been smooth as butter.


----------



## itsaferbie

FuryRosewood said:


> Ive had it for two months, had one or two freezes in the first week, but after that it has been smooth as butter.



Ah, I was just wondering cause I've heard that they fail a lot, or from what I've read about them.


----------



## Ambushed

itsaferbie said:


> Ah, I was just wondering cause I've heard that they fail a lot, or from what I've read about them.



Yeah I don't know about recommended brands for SDD's but why not get a 60GB SSD for your os(s) and get a sata HDD - 1TB sata pretty cheap now days


----------



## itsaferbie

Ambushed said:


> Yeah I don't know about recommended brands for SDD's but why not get a 60GB SSD for your os(s) and get a sata HDD - 1TB sata pretty cheap now days



The 1TB are really high right now for price wise, floods in Thailand. And I was planning on doing that most likely, but because of the floods I thought I'd go with a big SSD until the prices go down.


----------

